# urgent foster home and rescue place needed



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have had a phone call today off a lady i re-homed a young cat for last year. her friend has passed away and she had two cats. the family want the house gone and the cats too. from what i understand the cats are indoor cats but the relatives kicked them out hoping they would disappear. anyway the lady has found a home for the male tabby but he cannot go there for 2 weeks so it is desperate to find him a foster home for a fortnight. the other cat is a girl, mainly white with torti markings, 4 years old, spayed. she has no home to go to. is there anyone at all that could foster the boy and maybe foster the girl too until a home is found or maybe someone could give the girl a home straight away. i desperately want to help as they will be kicked out today for good but i have no space whatsoever for them here. we are in wolverhampton but i maybe able to get transport sorted. unfortunately my gearbox has gone on my car so i will have to try to get help from a friend if needed.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just heard from the lady - apparently they haven't managed to get the girl cat yet. she is a nervous cat and always lived indoors. the family of the person who passed away just kicked them out the house and she won't come back to people now. the neighbours are putting food down and trying desperately to catch her. the boy is at her house now. he needs foster home until 5th april, my son is asking hs friend if he can possibly keep him in his flat until then so hopefully he will be sorted. as for the girl, she must be a nervous wreck by now. some people make me so sick
fiji and catcoonz - i'll let you know if i still need your help if they manage to catch her.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just cringed reading this. Have these people no respect for the owner that passed away??? To think that these cats, who were loved and cherished by their owner, have been 'kicked out' by the family, is just disgraceful. Those poor poor cats.

What about Lauren or CC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope they catch the girl.
Its hard enough trying to catch a nervous cat indoors, let alone outside.
Very inconsiderate and thoughtless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Poor little things. I hope they catch the girl.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I just cringed reading this. Have these people no respect for the owner that passed away??? To think that these cats, who were loved and cherished by their owner, have been 'kicked out' by the family, is just disgraceful. Those poor poor cats.
> 
> What about Lauren or CC?


ANG2! A friend of mine, a serious animal lover (he took in his mother's 2 cats and two little dogs when she died, he's a saint) rang the other day, really beside himself. His neighbour died leaving one sweet trouble-free cat. She has three daughters. At the w/end, he heard banging at the late neighbour's door, and being an ex-policeman and knowing the place was empty went out to see who was there. It was a son-in-law. Believe this or not, he was nailing a piece of plywood over the catflap. Ken asked where the cat was and if it had been rehomed. S**t-for-brains shrugged his shoulders and said he did not know where the cat was and he cared even less. I asked Ken what was going to happen to the cat and he said (indignantly) "Well, what do you think, she's here next to me on the sofa". I really want to shout abuse at b&&&&&s like that. Three daughters and not one could organise the cat's welfare. Bet they can organise flogging the house and sharing the spoils tho. Not even look after her until a home could be found. Anyway, if she's with Ken I know shes fine. Happy ending, not so for many others tho, eh?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You know, my brother's mother-in-law is very ill. They reckon she will not be here next year! She has two dogs, and when I enquired what was going to happen to them, I was told it was written in her will that they are to be pts when she is gone! I was god damn outraged, but my brothers wife insists that this is what they will do when she is gone, as it was her wish! FFS - over MY dead body!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

great news for the boy cat. foster home is now sorted. he will go to his forever home on the 5th april. sadly the girl still hasn't been caught, but the neighbours are trying their best to catch her. i have just had a phone call offering her a forever home if/when she is caught. fingers crossed they get her soon.


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> You know, my brother's mother-in-law is very ill. They reckon she will not be here next year! She has two dogs, and when I enquired what was going to happen to them, I was told it was written in her will that they are to be pts when she is gone! I was god damn outraged, but my brothers wife insists that this is what they will do when she is gone, as it was her wish! FFS - over MY dead body!


WHAT? That's terrible


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cats galore said:


> great news for the boy cat. foster home is now sorted. he will go to his forever home on the 5th april. sadly the girl still hasn't been caught, but the neighbours are trying their best to catch her. i have just had a phone call offering her a forever home if/when she is caught. fingers crossed they get her soon.


Maybe when she's hungry she will surface...but it's really cold some nights. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I am trying not to swear in capitals. How can people behave like this! Makes me ashamed to be human - just have to remember that there are an equal number of amazing humans trying to help here. X hope the female cat is found soon, Kxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it's really cold here this evening and it is worrying me. she has always been an indoor cat so won't be used to the cold, the noises of traffic, etc etc. i'm praying the neighbours can gain her trust and get her to safety asap. poor girl has lost her owner and her friend (the other cat). she must be absolutely terrified by now


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor Poor girl  I really hope one of the neighbours can gain her trust a little and bring her indoors into safety...she must be absolutely petrified!!

Its disgusting how family members can behave like this....they must know that the poor ladys cats meant the world to her before she past away so they can kick them out and pretend they don't exist just angers me so much!!

Money grabbing heartless assholes...thats what they are!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> Poor Poor girl  I really hope one of the neighbours can gain her trust a little and bring her indoors into safety...she must be absolutely petrified!!
> 
> Its disgusting how family members can behave like this....they must know that the poor ladys cats meant the world to her before she past away so they can kick them out and pretend they don't exist just angers me so much!!
> 
> Money grabbing heartless assholes...thats what they are!!


Dead right you are...greedy sods won't forget to find a new owner for the house and split the cash.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Has she been caught yet?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been online much lately, how awful, some people are disgusting. I'm sure she will go to the neighbours for food once she realises that they're not as evil as those cretins that threw her out.
I do have space if someone could meet me halfway with her no problem, if a foster home is needed for the boy too I can look after him, but obviously it depends on if the new owners would mind picking him up or meeting me etc.

Poor little mite, I'm sure that she's probably hiding in a bush somewhere and hasn't gone too far. She'll probably try to go back to the house and hopefully will find the neighbours food, at least they aren't monsters, almost restores your faith in humanity x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CG where are you? We are all desperate for news


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

The charity I foster for uses trapping cages with food inside to catch cases such as these...cats that have been booted out as they are no longer wanted now the owner has passed away. They use them for ferals too. I know it's a bit extreme, but they are forecasting more snow...to go from a loving home to this...what would you like to do to some people?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What would i like to do to some people.....well i cant post that otherwise i will get a telling off. 

I would only need 5 minutes and could promise they would never do it again.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry for keeping you all waiting. the boy has a foster home sorted but i still haven't heard a thing about the girl. i'll give the lady who contacted me another call today and see what i can find out. lauren, that would be brilliant if you can take her, as and when i get her that is. at the moment my damn car is only capable of doing short journeys as the automatic gearbox keeps sticking in 3rd gear - loads of expensive for a new gearbox. anyway i'll get back to you all as soon as i get things sorted and thanks everyone for asking about her


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

cats galore said:


> sorry for keeping you all waiting. the boy has a foster home sorted but i still haven't heard a thing about the girl. i'll give the lady who contacted me another call today and see what i can find out. lauren, that would be brilliant if you can take her, as and when i get her that is. at the moment my damn car is only capable of doing short journeys as the automatic gearbox keeps sticking in 3rd gear - loads of expensive for a new gearbox. anyway i'll get back to you all as soon as i get things sorted and thanks everyone for asking about her


CG - just give me a shout - I can help with transport xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

cats galore said:


> sorry for keeping you all waiting. the boy has a foster home sorted but i still haven't heard a thing about the girl. i'll give the lady who contacted me another call today and see what i can find out. lauren, that would be brilliant if you can take her, as and when i get her that is. at the moment my damn car is only capable of doing short journeys as the automatic gearbox keeps sticking in 3rd gear - loads of expensive for a new gearbox. anyway i'll get back to you all as soon as i get things sorted and thanks everyone for asking about her


I can arrange a courier if easier, any news? X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I can arrange a courier if easier, any news? X


should be with me hopefully wednesday evening. looks like the neighbours may have her, not quite sure what is going on but sounds like she is safe. i'll let you know as soon as i hear more


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

cats galore said:


> should be with me hopefully wednesday evening. looks like the neighbours may have her, not quite sure what is going on but sounds like she is safe. i'll let you know as soon as i hear more


Hopefully they will fall in love with her and take them both in ..... I wish!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> CG - just give me a shout - I can help with transport xx


That's so kind, I can meet halfway if easier x


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> That's so kind, I can meet halfway if easier x


Brill - thanks


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. the cat has been caught - i'm just going to fetch her now. need to sort transport then to lauren


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> brilliant news. the cat has been caught - i'm just going to fetch her now. need to sort transport then to lauren


.....

Great result well done


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done CG, this is fab news. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Amber is now at my home in my daughters bedroom. she is absolutely gorgeous but very big. i think she could do with losing a little weight. as soon as i hear from lauren i'll get the transport organised. if you are available abby that would be brilliant. my damn car has to be a pain when i need it most. for now here's a few photos of her


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Whenever transport is available I can take her to my fosterers  I'm working tomorrow and Friday but I finish at 1 so should be free in the afternoons, or Saturday morning to meet someone half way, but I'm sure I can work something out for whenever transport is available
x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Thankyou so much. I'll see what I can sort out and i'll be in touch. Did you get my message about the other cat, crystal? Just wondered if you possibly had space for her too


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Am just waiting to hear back from my fosterers, it sort of depends what happens with the pts risk male in the other thread, but if he doesn't come to me and you think that the two girls would be ok together then I'm sure I can take her on too
x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nobody is getting a reply from this advert, so i guess if nobody has heard before this girl needs a space then let her take it.
I will have space in 5 weeks, sadly not before unless i use the bathroom which is not an option.
If this boy does get desperate im sure we can sort something out even if a temp home for afew weeks until the backlog of cats has cleared.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

My fosterers are fantastic and I'm sure if I asked them they could help me squeeze him in somewhere, otherwise I can hide him under the bed! It must be better than wherever he is
x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Am just waiting to hear back from my fosterers, it sort of depends what happens with the pts risk male in the other thread, but if he doesn't come to me and you think that the two girls would be ok together then I'm sure I can take her on too
> x


just wanted to double check if it was ok for amber and crystal to come to you. i'm hoping to be able to arrange the transport for saturday morning if that is suitable with you (weather permittingas snow is forecast). i haven't heard back from fierceabby yet but if she cannot help i have asked my son if he would be willing to drive me half way to meet you. he's only been driving about a month so i wasn't sure if he would want to travel that far but he said it would be fine. if you can let me know as soon as possible that would be great, then we can arrange where to meet etc. tbh i don't know how amber and crystal will be together as they have never met. i have been told that crystal is a loving cat and i know that amber is a very nervous cat. in fact when i managed to get her from under my daughters bed today, she was physically shaking with fear. she crawled very slowly across the floor on her tummy. she is such a gorgeous cat but with the ordeal she has been through she is obviously very frightened.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we've had a huge breakthrough with amber today. i had to get her from under my daughters bed but once she was out she was so affectionate. i finally got to hear her purr for the first time. she listens to every sinlge noise and is still on edge but she ended up rolling over on the bed having a big fuss then curled up on my knee - trouble is she's too big to fit and kept slipping off.
as soon as i hear back from lauren with dates and times for taking her and crystal (if she can have crystal that is) we will be up and running. she will make someone (probably in a quiet household) a gorgeous companion. she would never have survived outdoors if they hadn't managed to catch her as she is way too nervous to get by on her own - she's always been an indoor cat and i can see why. i'm so glad she's in now as the snow is dreadful


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hi lauren, i heard from abby and everything is sorted this end for tuesday. she will aim to get to me approx 2pm -2.30pm then come straight to you with the cats. how would corley services be for her to meet you?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just to let everyone know that amber will be on her way to lauren in northampton in the next half hour. she is a gorgeous girl who has really come out of her shell - but still very nervous of new people. i will miss her dearly but my home is not suitable for her sadly. i would like to say a huge thankyou to lauren for helping her and a huge thankyou to abby (fierceabby) for helping with the transport. you are both stars:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

cats galore said:


> just to let everyone know that amber will be on her way to lauren in northampton in the next half hour. she is a gorgeous girl who has really come out of her shell - but still very nervous of new people. i will miss her dearly but my home is not suitable for her sadly. i would like to say a huge thankyou to lauren for helping her and a huge thankyou to abby (fierceabby) for helping with the transport. you are both stars:thumbup::thumbup:


When the motorway split I was very tempted to head home with her!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> When the motorway split I was very tempted to head home with her!!!


She is gorgeous isn't she. She can hopefully start a new quiet life now. She deserves it


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Just to let you know that little Amber is going to her forever home next Saturday, her new owner lives alone and doesn't venture out much so Im sure they will be the best of friends"


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

I really dont know how anyone could treat an animal like that...if they didnt want to take them in and look after them they should have at least taken them to a local rescue center or at least taken them in till they found a loving home for them


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Just to let you know that little Amber is going to her forever home next Saturday, her new owner lives alone and doesn't venture out much so Im sure they will be the best of friends"


thankyou so much lauren for helping Amber. she really was a lovely girl when she was here and i missed her after she left to come to you. i'm so glad she will be going somewhere quiet. i'm sure she will make this person a very special companion and best friend


----------

